# breeding size for convicts...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I bought (5) 1" to 1 and a half inch convicts and was just wondering how big they have to be to start pairing off and how long does it take them to grow?Thanks.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Should be pairing off anytime. Mine have grown rapidly, but they do not get that big.

Kevin


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yup if conditions and food if right then it could be now or 6 months from now. However once they start the will keep going and going....


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

I've had em breed at a little over an inch.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

How big will they get?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I have had them breed at 2" TL.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Mine range from 1" to 2" ... I have 6 and there's been no breeding... yet. I just started feeding them frozen 'cichlid chow' along with the pellets I normally give them, so that may change things. 
I also have a small bubble wall - could that be the reason theyre not breeding yet I wonder? - too much movement in the water?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Put a few 5" wide flower pots in there seperated by plastic plants. Raise the temp to 82 degrees and do partial water changes twice weekly and watch what happens within a month.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have had cons breed at 2'' or so and convicts get to around 6'' but it takes a long time i have a 6'' male and a 3'' female i will post a pic later when i get home
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

fish breeders will wait a year before breeding a pair of fish. If you do so before then you stunt the growth of the parents


----------

